# Looking for information on Joseph Bellamy



## rbcbob (Jul 27, 2010)

I would appreciate any information on Joseph Bellamy of Connecticut in the 18th century. His name is often associated with "New Divinity". In particular I would like to know if his writings were orthodox. thanks


----------



## Grimmson (Jul 28, 2010)

I have only read one book from him and that is True Religion Delineated . I have not read it in years, but if memory serves me correctly I didnt see anything unorthodox in the work and that includes the preface written by Jonathan Edwards. My copy of the book has some biographical information on Bellamy by John F. Thornbury if you have a particular question in mind. I read my copy couple years after it was republished by International Outreach in 1997. So it has been a while. But I do have plenty of sections highlighted. 
His other works include:
The Law Our School Master
The Nature and Glory of the Gospel
Sermons on the Divinity of Christ
The Wisdom of God in the Permission of Sin
The Great Evil of Sin

Let me know if you have more questions and I can try to look it up for you in some of my notes on him or reread Thornbury's sketch.


----------

